# intel  Graphics "libGL warning: 3D"

## dmouse

hola tengo un problema espero me puedan ayudar tengo la tarjeta de video intel

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

```

he instalado el controlador de intel 

```

[i]x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

Installed versions:  2.1.1(22:50:16 11/20/08)(dri -debug)

```

en el xorg.conf tengo esto en la seccion de driver

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Intel-VGA"

    Driver   "intel"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

    Option    "AGPMode" "4"

    Option    "ColorTiling" "on"

    Option    "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    Option    "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option    "DevicePresence" "true"

    Option       "DRI"     "true"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

```

```

Ariasu ~ # glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Unknown Intel Chipset 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 6.5.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x53 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

probando con glxgears me da el siguiente resultado

```

Ariasu ~ # glxgears 

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

4260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 851.871 FPS

30199 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6039.748 FPS

95400 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19079.847 FPS

100330 frames in 5.0 seconds = 20065.887 FPS

94828 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18965.558 FPS

98177 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19635.216 FPS

102489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 20497.656 FPS

96290 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19257.870 FPS

```

lo raro de esto es que no funciona la aceleración correctamente las ventanas cuando uso alt + tab  las ventanas se ponen de color negro y el juego crack-attack que usa la aceleración traba todo la pc  :Razz:  [/post]

----------

## gringo

y el error es ? que gráfica es ? Si lo dices por lo de "cuando uso alt + tab las ventanas se ponen de color negro y el juego crack-attack que usa la aceleración traba todo la pc" igual tu gráfica simplemente no está soportada del todo y tengo entendido que algunos juegos no funcionan con compiz o con EXA.

saluetes

----------

## rasmusen

bueno primero sería comentar que gráfica tienes, chipset, drivers, .....no obstante los resultados de glxgears parecen un poco raros.....a ver en mis maquinas una via (openchrome - gnome) y una intel (gm965 - ubuntu) me da en media 1200 FPS y 800 FPS respectivamente....tampoco tengo muy claro si son valores buenos o no...espero te sirva al menos...

lo suyo sería q alguien con mas experiencia comentara  que valroes de glxgears son normales....(en q graficas claro)....

un saludo

----------

## dmouse

hola el modelo de la tarjeta es GM965, el problema es que no tengo una buena aceleracion y si dejo de usarla por un tiempo el mouse y habeces el teclado dejan de funcionar

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

----------

## rasmusen

bueno te digo que el soporte para la gm965....yo por temas de trabajo he tenido que pelearme mucho con esta tarjeta en linux y es un horror....problemas con el AGP (cuidado con la version del kernel, lo s antiguos no soportan el AGP), depues tema de drivers , configuraciones....el punto de partida bueno para mi fue este post: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-601202-highlight-sil164.html

espero te sirba...

----------

